# Favorite Quotes



## glitchedgamer (Aug 7, 2009)

*Best In-Game Quotes*

There is a lot of text in the Pokemon games, but some lines just really stand out. Here are a few of the more well known ones:

"Oops, dropped my balls!" - Who could forget this famous quote from a Juggler upon defeat?

"I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!"- 'Nuff said.

Here's one for all the PBR players out there:

*Giratina uses Shadow Force on a Pokemon who resists Ghost moves*
Announcer: COMPLETE DESTRUCTION BY SHADOW FORCE!!!!!!!!!...but this was not a favorable matchup."- You really need to hear this one yourself to experience the glory. XD

So, what are your favorite quotes from any Pokemon game?


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Pretty much anything from the Emerald Battle Frontier.

"EVERY BATTLE HAS A SMELL"
"POUND THE THICK FAT ON MY BELLY DRUM"


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

After you beat two grunts in Floaroma Meadow: This brat's tough. Tougher than I can put into words, and I know a lot of words.


----------



## Nanashii (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

lol, I had a bootleg copy of Pokemon Emerald. And when Team Magma takes over the space shuttle, one of the old guys goes "Team Magma! fuck!"

but the best one is the galactic grunts, who catches you, but, doesn't battle you saying "I'm a member of Team Galactic! But I have no Pokemon! I'm the gruntiest of the grunts!"


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

How about canalave gym Platnium
"IM AN ACE, AND AN ACE DOSEN'T LOSE TO A NOOB LIKE YOU"
or theese two
"YOU HAVE N0 BADGES! YOU DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE A NOOB"
"TEAM GALATIC SLEEPING QUARTERS: ENSURE THE BED IS EMPTY BFORE GETTING INTO IT" XDD


----------



## Alexi (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Everything that comes out of the mouth of that one TR grunt from GSC in Cerulean, the one who stole the Machine Part.

"I so sorry. You not hurt, okay?" "Bye-bye a go-go!" Just cracks me up always. XD


----------



## Darkrai (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

I can't remember what he says but a Roughneck I encountered in the Battle Tower said something about wanting his mom


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

ugh anything from pokemon stadium is amazing. i loved the announcer so much on that game... my whole family would always quote it at random times and my dad still to this day says "WHAT'S THE MATTER, TRAINER?" all the time.



Nanashii said:


> lol, I had a bootleg copy of Pokemon Emerald. And when Team Magma takes over the space shuttle, one of the old guys goes "Team Magma! fuck!"


hahahahaha. that is amazing. team magma! fuck!


----------



## M&F (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*



Alxprit said:


> Pretty much anything from the Emerald Battle Frontier.
> 
> "EVERY BATTLE HAS A SMELL"
> "POUND THE THICK FAT ON MY BELLY DRUM"


QFT.

The one that most makes me laugh is that one guy who says he's going to be a father and the baby is going to be totally awesome.


----------



## Thorne (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

"Hello there traveling trainer! Is your bag full of items? Or is it full of dreams?"

Well yeah, it's actually a pretty cool line, even by non-Pokémon standards.


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

"I'm a little snowflake, a precious, unspoilt flower..." Being said by a ROUGHNECK. 0_o


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Juggler Irwin on Route 31, Johto: "Behold my graceful BALL dexterity!"

This one made me lol XD. Those crazy Jugglers always have something funny to say. I hope he says it again in HG/SS.


----------



## M&F (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Speaking of Johto, there's one that comes close.

Linked for huge. And while I'm at it, pseudo-swearing warning.
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1043/print1u.png
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6456/print2a.png

I hope this guy's in HG/SS too.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

A guy in Cerulean City's Pokemon Center, Fr/Lg:

"That BILL!
I heard that he'll do whatever it takes to get rare Pokemon.
He's not above doing all sorts of things, I've heard."

I'm sure Bill's done some interesting favors in his lifetime.


----------



## wyoming789 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

How about the "I like mini-skirts!" girl.  Or the one from Emerald Frontier, "I EAT SLUDGE TO TRANSFORM!"


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

In DPPt there's an old guy in the Pokemon Center. He says,

"The Day-Care Man was saying Pokemon grow at different rates."

Even people who know him only refer to him as "the Day-Care Man", poor guy. X3


----------



## speedblader03 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

I once had the singing guy in Sapphire sing:
BROTHER EATS CLAMPERL
GLORIOUS AND FREE


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

that poor, poor clamperl


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Speaking of Johto, there's one that comes close.
> 
> Linked for huge. And while I'm at it, pseudo-swearing warning.
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1043/print1u.png
> ...


Too bad the letters wouldn't be that wide, so 'shattered' won't be hyphenated :<


----------



## zapdoszulu (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

The line I used to find funny back in the day when I played R/B/Y was "Eek! Did you touch me?" Didn't know what she was insinuating there...


----------



## Blazie (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Anthing said by Heath in Pokemon Ranger 2. "Then flash! I have idea come to me. I will use friend-o Keith as bait!"


----------



## Mustardear (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

I find it funny when Norman says "I can't believe it! I was beaten by -your name-!" I called myself "a noob"


----------



## Meririn (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Well, I name my rival 'bitch,' so in R/B/Y it was hilarious to hear Gary ask, "Hey gramps! I want one too!" and have Professor Oak say back, "Settle down, bitch."


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Here's a bit of comedy gold, when you have deafeated SWimmer Tisha on three island in firered, on the regular screen, she will say, "A pokemon bit through my swimsuit. I can't get out of the water!"
I feel sorry for her, she must be shriveling like a raisin


----------



## Dar (Apr 2, 2012)

Post quotes. They can be from the games or animé. GO.

In Platinum, a swimmer said:



> When I'm in my bikini, I'm at a loss to where I put my pokéballs!


Yep. Anyways, do what I said above.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 4, 2012)

> I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Jolty (Apr 4, 2012)

omg i fucking lost this when i was typing it all out now i must start again

*GAMES*



			
				RBY said:
			
		

> "Whoops! Dropped my balls!"
> 
> "Smell ya later!"
> 
> ...





			
				GSC said:
			
		

> everything bye-bye a-go-go rocket guy says





			
				RSE said:
			
		

> "WRRROOOOOAGH! PEEKO!"
> 
> everything said by battle frontier randomers


can't remember much in FRLG or HGSS. hell i couldn't remember much in gsc or rse



			
				DPP said:
			
		

> "What am I, chopped liver? Don't forget, I'm here too!"
> 
> "Let me mentor you into becoming a full-fledged spelunker!"
> 
> ...





			
				BW said:
			
		

> "You're never really alone. You're with pokemon, you have friends, and you're always in my thoughts."
> 
> "Oh, sweet! The bug pokemon were getting all worked up, so here I come, and what do I spy with my little eye? This important-looking guy!"
> 
> ...


missed out tonnes but yes


*ANIME*

ok so there are literally millions of quotes i could put here but i can't remember much so i will just quote my favourite gym leaders/frontier brains.



			
				Byron said:
			
		

> "I LOVE THIS HOLE!!!"
> 
> "I LOVE DEFENSE!!"
> 
> ...





			
				Brandon said:
			
		

> "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> "WOULD YOU CARE TO LEARN WHICH POKEMON I INTEND TO USE THEN??
> I WILL BE GOING WITH _MY REGISTEEL._"
> ...





			
				Palmer said:
			
		

> "Best octillery snacks ever!!!"
> 
> "Great! They're sublime! I'll take them all!"





			
				Burgh said:
			
		

> "Touching each other like this is a way of greeting among friends." [japanese]
> 
> "If I tell you, would you understand? It's my ~*PURE HEART*~, that's what it is!"
> 
> ...





			
				Clay said:
			
		

> [all japanese because no dub yet but watch me come back to this thread in a month]
> 
> "Strategy?! What do you mean strategy? Young people should play fair and attack from the front!!"
> 
> ...


also every time in the japanese version when cilan says it's ____ time


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 5, 2012)

Everything Team Din Sun says or does. From the top of my head, trying to pass a Wailmer off as a 'new, high-tech Wailord Mini', two grunts thinking you're a movie star filming on location (in their base) for an action movie and sending Pokemon to attack you to help, and the conversation that you can possibly read in my sig. And I'm only about halfway through the game.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Random Swimmer on Route 17/18 in BW after defeat said:
			
		

> ...I was having trouble with my bikini...
> 
> (not full quote but I read that and went WUT.)


----------



## Dar (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah, Swimmers are endless fun :D


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the one in LG's Mt. Moon on the sign.



> Beware! ZUBAT is a bloodsucker!


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 7, 2012)

I love Heath's "Can't let you be doing that!" From Shadows of Almia. Really, anything Heath says is hilarious. Also, Mr. Kincaids' infamous "No running in the halls!"


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2012)

Joey said:
			
		

> Hey, you aren't wearing shorts!
> 
> *Phone call* Hey, you know my shorts? Well, before I battle you, they're silky and clean. But after I battle you, they're groggy and gross...
> 
> ...





			
				The man in front of Celadon gym said:
			
		

> Hehehehe, this gym's great! It's full of women!





			
				Red said:
			
		

> ...





			
				Whitney said:
			
		

> WAAAH, you big bully!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Juggler at Silph(?) who says he dropped his balls. A true classic.

I love all the quotes by Lucian at the Canalave Library in Platinum. Some thought was put into those.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2012)

Misty said:
			
		

> You and I will be married someday, too.





			
				Ash said:
			
		

> Mmhm.
> ........
> WAIT, WHAT????


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 8, 2012)

The "Yes Town" quote from RSE by that guy in Pacifidlog Town.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

In BW during the intro; _And now I will introduce you to your two best friends._


----------



## Dar (Apr 28, 2012)

In the National Park:


> Huh? Why are you staring at me? Oh, a battle?


It's this kind of awkwardness that sets Pokemon apart from the other 'mon games.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2012)

Guildmaster Wigglytuff  said:
			
		

> "YOOM-TAH!"


*Brock:* Right there, a beautiful girl was right there! 
*Ash:* Huh? I don't see one... 
*Misty:* _(pulls on his lips)_ Just turn around! 
*Ash:* Please, only one of us can hallucinate at a time...


----------



## Dar (May 6, 2012)

Reviser Seed Effect said:
			
		

> Dar burst into spontaneous laughter and fainted!


For those who don't know, a Reviser Seed is the lookalike item for Reviver Seed in PMD Sky.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 7, 2012)

A Swimmer from RSE said:
			
		

> The sea... The sea... The sea...
> The sea as far as these eyes can see!
> I'm sick and tired of the sea!


----------



## Jerrrge (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Best one that i remember from pokemon stadium, when the announcer yells "TAKEN DOWN BY ONE HIT!"... that announcer was awesome but changed in the second one


----------



## Dar (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*

Psst... This thread is two years old. There's a new thread about this.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Best In-Game Quotes*



Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> Psst... This thread is two years old. There's a new thread about this.


Psst ... don't make posts like this.  Also bumping isn't against the rules if it's something still relevant.

Merging threads 'cause this one got bumped.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Jul 10, 2012)

That random bit in B/W at the Ferris Wheel where N starts talking about the mathematics of the wheel.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2012)

I DRAW ILLUSTRATIONS OF POKEMON WHEN I'M HOME


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 12, 2012)

*"COMPLETE DESTRUCTION BY SHADOW FORCE!!!!!!"* - Announcer from Battle Revolution


----------



## Wargle (Jul 13, 2012)

In Battle Revolution if you use Arceus and use Judgement the announcer screams JUUUUDGEMEEEEENTTTT HAS BEEN DEALT!


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 15, 2012)

That sign in the Galactic Base. "Please check if somebody is in the bed before getting in!"
Ehehehehe.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 19, 2012)

After the first N battle, he says, "I never expected Pokemon to say such things..."
My other favorite is when you are entering the first staircase in dragonspiral tower, and the blackened text box on the bottom is written as if the protagonist said it.


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 8, 2012)

Quite a few:

Red: ...

Clair: No, it has nothing to do with my breath. (I say this one because when I first read it, in my head I accidentally said "No, it has nothing to do with me breasts")

Anything that Rocket dude said in GSCHGSS and whatever he says in BW.

Um...I can't remember...I'll come back later.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh. Some funny ones I have seen.

Anything Brock says in the anime



			
				May at the start of RSE when you play as a boy said:
			
		

> Hey I just met you. And this is silly





			
				My brother said:
			
		

> But here's my Poke Balls
> So battle me maybe





			
				Me said:
			
		

> *burst out in uncontrollable laughter*


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess I'll just use my trusty frying pan
as a _drying pan!_


----------



## Meowth (Aug 9, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> I guess I'll just use my trusty frying pan
> as a _drying pan!_


Except it doesn't actually dry him, it just stops him getting wetter

oh brock.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

Birdkeeper in HGSS said:
			
		

> BASABASABASABASABASA?! Po-popoyo. Chuun Chun chuuun


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

Hiker in RSE said:
			
		

> Yodelayhihoo! ...You're supposed to shout "Yodelayhihoo" because it doesn't echo here!


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 14, 2012)

> Strong Pokemon. Weak Pokemon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favorites.


Good old Karen. One of my favourite quotes right there.

Also!


> Let the music play!


----------



## TheBluejay (Aug 15, 2012)

That one grunt in emerald when you go back to jagged pass to magma's hideout. He stands next to magma and complains that his left ear is burning.

Then there's the classical

THE CHALLENGER WINS THE MATCH!
THE CHALLENGER WINS THE MATCH!
in stadium when you beat your rival or the last trainer in the cups, I forget which. I just remember that excited voice making my own excitement grow from such a hard long battle


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

"I like shorts. They're comphy and easy to wear!"
^ That :3

and;

"Ahh! I just had my morning coffee and I feel GREAT! Sure you can go through! Are you in a hurry?"
*^ OLD MAN AND MISSINGNO. ARE FOREVER GOD. ^*

And, who could forget good ol' "Smell ya later?". I love Barry's finning quotes, too....

And Iris' kid quote. I am sad...



On a more 'serious' quote note, less 'funny' of one.....N had some really cool quotes, too.


----------



## Minish (Dec 18, 2012)

> Floaroma Town was a barren, desolate
> hill long ago.
> People started planting flowers on it
> because it was such a sad place.
> ...


the ellipses are just so cute

Lots of RSE NPCs say great things, too.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hiker from Gen 1: "Hit me with your best shot!"
when you win: "Fired away!"

also "Pokemon battle! Ready, go!" Gundam reference ftw

the channelers in Pokemon Tower in Gen 1 all say weird and entertaining things, too

and Heatran's inspiring quote in B2/W2: "Gwogobobobobo gwobobobo!"


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 19, 2012)

"You got a fine sword" -Kyurem in Pokemon Movie 15


----------



## Harvest Ty (Dec 19, 2012)

While I can't quote it from memory, the comphy shorts kid.

...

He's eeeeeeeeveeeerywheeeereee...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

> Ash: Maybe you think I'm a little too brash, but the master is here, and my name is Ash!


...
Forever <3 Even if i'm not really into ash anymore, I guess xD;

That quote has meaning to me...^__^


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 21, 2012)

> "...Breathing. Having a heart that beats. That is simple existence and nothing more for a living being. That may be the definition of living, but I don't think that defines life."


~Zinzolin of the Seven Sages

That's kind of a really inspiring quote to me.


----------



## geekydragon (Jan 13, 2013)

everything in pokemon ranger: shadows of alima is pretty funny. especially the bad guys before we find out their names : "shady guy" "very shady guy" "extremely shady guy" it was so funny that i was sad when i found out the teams real name.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 14, 2013)

"We can't let 'what if' scenarios destroy our abilities to make decisions. We have to do what we think is right and just go with it." --Misfile

"We can complain because rose bushes have thorns, or rejoice because thorn bushes have roses." --Abraham Lincoln

"We can't argue with all the fools in the world; it's better to let them have their way, and trick them when they're not looking." --Brom

"Ever the sun traces it's path from horizon to horizon, and ever the moon follows, and ever the days roll past without care for the lives they grind away, one by one. Try though as they might, no being escapes death forever, not even the rich or powerful. To all, there is an end."--Brom

"One evening an old Cherokee told his son about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, 'My son, the battle between two wolves goes on inside us all. One is Evil- it is anger, jealousy, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.
'The other wolf is Good- It is joy, hope, peace, love, serenity, humility, benevolence, kindness, generosity, truth, compassion and faith.'
The grandson thought about it for a while, and then asked his grandfather: 'Which one wins?'
After a moment, the old Cherokee quietly replied, 'Whichever one we feed'." --Author Unknown

Some Pokemon quotes.

One more Pokemon quote.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 14, 2013)

For funny:
"Oh no! I dropped the LIFT KEY!"
"Ha ha! This GYM is great! It's full of women!"
For inspirational value:
"Life is a serious battle, and you have to use the tools you're given. It's more important to master the cards you're holding than to complain about the ones your opponents were dealt."
And if we're counting other games too:
"Everyone is waiting for you, Lucas. Waiting to throw rocks at you, spit on you, and make your life Hell. Who's 'everyone'? ...everyone you love."


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 15, 2013)

Nothing can beat Brock's "I'll use my trusty frying pan as a drying pan!"
I also distinctly remember that there's a Juggler that says "Whoops! Dropped my balls!" when you defeat him.
And of course there's the guy nearby that you battle that says "I've never lost a single battle!" And then when you VS Seeker him, he says "I've never lost a single battle! ...And if I have, I've forgot!"

EDIT: And as for Non-Pokemon quotes, I'll just quote a late-night Tumblr post:


> WHAT IF YOUR DORBELL RANG AND YOU WENT AND WHEN YOU OPENED THE DOOR IT WAS JUST ANDREW HUSSIE STANDING THERE WITH NO PANTS ON AND IN THE DISTANCE YOU JUST SEE LIKE A BIG TRAIL OF SMOKE AND PEOPLE SCREAMING AND HOUSES WERE BEING BURNT DOWN


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 27, 2013)

"You and your Pokemon... What are you striving for?" -N

"I AM PERFECTION!" -Ghetsis

"Heads up... I'm about to _unleash my rage_..." -Hugh (In the trailer; he says it a bit differently in the games: "Just to let you know, you're gonna feel my rage!")

"You're light years away from facing Brock!" -Gym Trainer in Brock's gym

“Develop amnesia conveniently and forget everything you heard!” -Team Rocket grunt on the Sevii Islands

“We need Pokéballs! P-O-K-accent E-balls!” -Barry 

"This dress is comfy and easy to wear..." -Lady in Humilau Town

"If this works I'll eat my hat." (plan in question works) "Glad I don't wear a hat." -Max

"The chosen one? I feel more like the _frozen_ one." -Ash

_Anything Heath says._

"Firered and Leafgreen, eh?" -Mewtwo (I think) (In the manga so as to hint at the release for FRLG)

"That does it, I'm changing my name." -Butch

"Huh? What are you doing falling into a hole? Some genius you are." -Silver

"_Rubber ducky, you're so fine~_" -Brock, the Electric Tales of Pikachu

"All I'd ever known is a future's world of darkness. Coming upon this world and seeing the sun for the first time... It was staggering. Seeing it strengthened my resolve to turn history away from the future of darkness." -Grovyle, PMD2

"Be brave... be the bravest ever!" -Player to Partner, PMD2

"Though the parting hurts, _the rest is in your hands!_" -Grovyle, PMD2


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 27, 2013)

Frostagin said:


> I also distinctly remember that there's a Juggler that says "Whoops! Dropped my balls!" when you defeat him.


Yes, yes, YES.


----------

